# Programm erneut ausführen?



## Guppi (30. Mrz 2008)

Hi, ich habe hier ein programm geschrieben und möchte am Schluss eine Abfrage machen, ob man das Programm erneut starten möchte.
Hier der Quelltext:

```
package bmi;

import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class BMI {
public static void main(String[] args) {
	float Ergebnis = 0;
	float Ergebnis2 = 0;
	try	{
String BMI = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte gib dein Gewicht in Kg an:");
String bmi = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte gib nun deine Größe in cm an:");
String Ge = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bist du Männlich, oder Weiblich? (M = Männlich; W = Weiblich");
float BMI2 = Float.parseFloat(BMI);
float bmi2 = Float.parseFloat(bmi);
Ergebnis = bmi2 * bmi2;
Ergebnis2 = (BMI2 / Ergebnis) * 10000;
if(Ge.equals("W"))	{
if(Ergebnis2 < 19)	{
	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Du bist untergewichtig! Dein BMI: " + Ergebnis2);
}
if((Ergebnis2 >= 19) && (Ergebnis2 <= 24))	{
	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Dein Gewicht liegt im Normalbereich! Dein BMI: " + Ergebnis2);	
}
if(Ergebnis2 > 24)	{
	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Du bist übergewichtig! Dein BMI: " + Ergebnis2);
}
}
if(Ge.equals("M"))	{
if(Ergebnis2 < 20)	{
	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Du bist untergewichtig! Dein BMI: " + Ergebnis2);
}
if((Ergebnis2 >= 20) && (Ergebnis2 <= 25))	{
	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Dein Gewicht liegt im Normalbereich! Dein BMI: " + Ergebnis2);
}
if(Ergebnis2 > 25)	{
	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Du bist übergewichtig! Dein BMI: " + Ergebnis2);
}
}
	}
	catch(Exception x)	{
		JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten!", "Fehler!", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
	}
	}
}
//Jetzt soll hier eine Abfrage hin, ob man das Programm nochmal ausführen möchte. Aber wie sage ich: "Programm neu starten"?
```


----------



## Beni (30. Mrz 2008)

Mach eine Schleife rund um das Programm:

```
public static void main( ... ){
  boolean run;

  do{
  ...
    if( "nochmal?" )
      run = true;
    else
      run = false;
  } while( run );
}
```

_[Edit: Sorry, mein Quellcode hatte einen üblen Fehler... (der ist jetzt wegzensuriert).]_


----------



## Guppi (30. Mrz 2008)

ich versteh nicht, wie du das meinst  :bahnhof:


----------



## Tobias (30. Mrz 2008)

Dann schau mal in einem Java-Lehrbuch deiner Wahl (zum Beispiel "Java ist auch eine Insel", welches auch online verfügbar ist) unter "Schleifen" nach.

mpG
Tobias


----------

